# Burton Customer Service



## JohnnyO83 (Nov 7, 2014)

Bought some new Malavitas this year and the hammock on my left binding was starting to tear a little in the corner after only a few days of riding. Called Burton Customer service and they expedited a new high back to me, no questions or payment asked. I'm glad you had the same good experience. In the words of the rep who served me "We just want to keep you on the snow".


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Burton riders services is great.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

+1 to this. I have called Burton a few times throughout the years and have always had great results.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

+1
Broken ratchet: 3 days later got new ones shipped, for free.
Lacking 4x4 width adjustable plates: got ones shipped, as well for free.
(That were the only times I needed customer service in 12y of using Burton bindings)


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Burton is great to deal with once you get over the initial shock of talking to an actual native English speaker.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> Burton is great to deal with once you get over the initial shock of talking to an actual native English speaker.


^^^

Man they will send you new highbacks for ripped hammocks? I feel like I would be taking advantage. Got like 90% of a few hundred days on ripped hammocks....

They are so awesome.

Dudes have sent me every part except a highback over the last 5 years or so. Got a baseplate in the mail this week because I lent my pair of '12 'Vitas to a friend who returned them with the heel gel piece missing (toe part latches to it across disc).

Got no probs with the big B.


----------



## JetLife (Mar 9, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Burton is great to deal with once you get over the initial shock of talking to an actual native English speaker.


aha so true, I was shocked when the guy answered and was like Hey, Joe here what's up. 


Also forgot to add it didn't cost me anything


----------



## mosf88 (Mar 1, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Burton is great to deal with once you get over the initial shock of talking to an actual native English speaker.


+1 ... Monday night my left ankle ratchet seized. Called Burton (its now 7:30 or 8pm EST) and a human answered. I explained what happened I had replacement parts on my doorstep Wednesday. 

Also note that Arbor answers their phones the same way.


----------

